# Sorry guys, I know I've been a brat.



## BaileyBoo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys. I just wanted to apologize to everyone I've offended by being rude. I've been SO stressed out lately with my brother in the hospital and my boyfriend moving in. (This is so embarrassing to say to you guys but..) I suck my pinky (LOL) like a child that sucks there thumb in times of INSANE stress and my poor pinky is wrinkled like I was in a pool all day.  

Once again, I'm super sorry. I think things are looking up for me so I promise, I'll be less of a cranky brat from now on!

Oh by the way, I've decided not to breed. I read all the complications that can happen with mothers and babies and I just love my hedgies too much to put them through that! I am content with being a hedgie owner! 

Once again (again lol) I really, truly am sorry.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you very much for apologizing...age has nothing to do with stress, so you will find many of us 'older' folk can be brats on occasion, too. Only the 'older' folk won't often own up to their behavior.

Your passion is admirable and your younger point of view is refreshing, so I am glad you've found us and we will be glad to keep you around.  I am doing a quiet happy dance (it's 5:30am here) that you've decided not to breed. A very mature and unselfish decision: we can only hope others take your lead. I think when you've been around for a few weeks, you will see firsthand why the folks on HHC get their backs up so passionately about breeding irresponsibly or on a whim.

You showed your true colors with this post and I'm glad you stepped forward and told us how you felt and what's been happening. Kudos to you, chickie!!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

kudos to you for apologizing. it's not an easy thing to do...especially publicly. a sincere apology along with a lesson learned will serve you well & take you far in life. you are lucky to find this out now rather than much later!  

MissC is right - stress is an equal opportunity beast. it does not discriminate. take your time & BREATHE!  sounds simple but that advice has help me MANY times in my 34 years. 

i, too, am glad you decided not to breed. i think you made a smart decison for yourself & your animals. i am proud of you for putting your hedgies' health & safety first. not to mention the emotional & financial stress you would have added to your life. you made a wise choice. but not an easy one. congratulations.

thank you for hanging in with us. & again, as the wise MissC said, we all get bratty sometimes. but we all share a passionate love for hedgies & their welfare. if we keep that in mind, we will make a difference. i hope you will stay here & get to know us all & share with us.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

MissC said:


> You showed your true colors with this post and I'm glad you stepped forward and told us how you felt and what's been happening. Kudos to you, chickie!!


Hear, hear!

I'm also very happy to hear that you have decided against breeding. From the little that I've read about it, I've gleaned that breeding is really difficult for even the most capable adults.

*Hugs* I hope everything is OK with your brother, and don't worry about the pinky thing! I'm a compulsive finger nail biter; it's a nasty habit, and my nails are disgustingly short, but I can't help it. We all have our quirks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you for apologizing. We all do silly things at times and apology's help mend fences.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Like everyone else, thanks for the apology and I'm so glad to hear you've changed your mind on breeding! Stress definitely makes it harder to overlook things that usually you could deal with, or just makes you react differently...I've been kind of doing the same thing lately, only mine's been making me snap at my friends.  They understand, luckily, and I even get yelled at when I try apologizing for ranting all over them. :roll: I'm glad you're going to stick around, too! I hope your brother gets better very soon.



hanhan27 said:


> I'm a compulsive finger nail biter; it's a nasty habit, and my nails are disgustingly short, but I can't help it. We all have our quirks.


 :lol: Same problem here! I get nervous or stressed at all and I immediately start biting my practically nonexistent nails.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was such a big thing to do and I know it couldn't have been easy. Thank you and glad you are here to stay


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I bite my lips and the inside of my cheeks when I am upset or stressed....not cool. reading that I am picturing someone with like huge holes in their lips lol it is nothing like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey fairywinged? Don't know if you noticed but your replying to slot of very old threads? Unless you need more info or have something really important to add try not to reply to old threads


----------

